# Pictures of you dog as Puppy to Present



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

*Will guys guys share you pics of your dogs as pup then to present?
More of like, evolution pics









I'll go first with Maggie:*

3months









4months









5 months









and most recent: July 23 her 1st Birthday










*It's your turn guys







*


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Maggie is beautiful!

Here is my Rogue at 5weeks









Rogue at 12 weeks









Rogue at 4 months









And Rogue Now


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto at 5 weeks - note my DD playing with the puppy SHE wanted. LOL, she forgave Otto for not being pure black.









8 weeks, his first night here, laying on his mommy towel.









The following week after he won Jackie over









When I learned he had issues with lawn tools









First walk on the beach after his final round of shots









Strange head stage









Hitting the heavy bag at 5 months









With his little person, 6 months old









more relative size with Jackie









Nothing but legs!









look at the head - 10 months or so









Doofy, just about a year old









Playing with lobsters on 3rd of July









most recent picture I have in photobucket, about 14 months


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Day we brought him home, 4 months:









6 months:









8 months:









Now!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, I don't have that much to post just yet, but here we go.

Stark

5 weeks old 









6 weeks old 









7 weeks old









8 weeks old









10 weeks old - EARS UP!









11 weeks old









13 weeks old









15 weeks old









Stark is 16 weeks old today! 4 months gone already.. crazy.. I'll update soon!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I've only had Bianca for less than a year and she's 5 so I don't have that many photos of her when she was younger but I do have a few photos the person who I adopted her from gave me, so here goes...


Baby Bianca:











Almost 1 year old:









?? a few years old (photos from her previous owner):




























<img src="http://www.chicagocanine.com/bianca
/l_f7b9cd43acc3eacaba262be239ac972b.jpg" alt="" /> 



Now (5 years old, photos since I got her):









































Sorry, I don't know her exact age in most of those photos that her old owner gave me...


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Baby Yukon....6 weeks?










~ 1 and 1/2 years...Before I got his food allergies resolved.










This spring 11 years old











Fizban ~6 months the week I brought him home.


















~7 mo.










almost 9 months











At the July meet up about a year and 1/2 old (Thank you Ruth for great photo)


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Meesha at...

2 months...

























3 months...

























4 months...

































5 months...

























6 months...

































Today, 7 months...


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! 

Here's Jaia @ 8 weeks










12 weeks










4 months










9 months










One year










About 18 months










Two years










2.5 years










He'll be three next month


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Jaia


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

6 weeks old at breeder's house









8 weeks old









ears up at 9.5 weeks









12 weeks...getting big!









4.5 months...huge!









5 months









6 months









7 months









8 months...big 'ol head









9 months


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I love the dogs and the pictures! SunCzarina's Otto is one of my favorite dogs on this board!!









Here's Anton at 9 weeks:









16 weeks with bat ears

















Same age. You can see his size in comparison with our cat

















19 weeks with my neighbors' pug:









6 months. This turbodisk is already torn into pieces and gone LOL









9 months:









10 months:









1 year:









16 months









Most recent, almost 18 months:


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Who can resist this thread...

Argos 
9 weeks









4 months









7 months









15 months









Most recently 2ish years


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Anka...

9 weeks and with Argos



















3 months...AWKWARD









6 months









Anka 1 year









Most recent 16 months


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Here is Siren at 2 days short of 7 weeks. (The day I met her at the breeders. ( a week before I brought her home.)










9 weeks










3 1/2 months










4 months:










5 months:





















9 months










9 1/2 months










10 1/2 months










12 1/2 months.










Most recent. (These were at close to 15 months.)*


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is Anton (From GSD07's post above.) at 6 weeks.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Since I got Sydney when she was 6 years, I dont have any puppy pics, but heres the other spotty dog, Shane.

3 weeks old, picture from the breeder










8 weeks










10 weeks










around 12 weeks










14 weeks


















16 weeks










and taken tonight, 18 weeks


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Aodhán 3 months, when she first came home









1 year









2 years









3 years









5 years









7 years


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I like looking at the eyes and expression, it doesn't change much from when they're little babies t adults. There's the fun loving, the serious, the lovers. Great fun thread, keep it going people!


----------



## BLK GSD (Mar 19, 2004)

i love the puppys to adult pics...keep sharing please


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

ok I will play. I cannot resist these threads!








First off.. Bella 

9 weeks old 


















12 weeks 









close to 14 weeks









16 weeks









18 weeks 









fastforward a bit... to 8 months 









10 months 









1 year.. taken today


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

cant forget my big headed fuzy bubby boy... Kahn. 

about 5 weeks old 









At home, 8 weeks old. 








I love my daddy he makes me feel safe. I am his boy... 









TP ear stage around 12 weeks. 









My ears are up and getting fuzzy... 17 weeks 









about 5 months old 









8 months old 









2 yrs old 










2 and a half yrs nearly 3 









3 yrs old taken on his birthday in late may 










Kahn is such a lazy boy, I dont have many if any pics of him up in motion or standing, he is always lounging and chilling out. Much opposite of my tazmanian devil Bella.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

hummmmm lol as you see "platz" is Kahn's signature pose...


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Caleb is still a pup, but here he is from when he came home to today.
9 Weeks









11 Weeks









15 weeks









18 Weeks


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

This is Luke






































about 10-11 months









and now.....


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Cody* 

*2-5 months*









































*1 year*










*2 years*










*3 years*










*4 years*










*6 years*


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Isa*

*5 weeks*










*7 weeks*










*9 weeks*










*11 weeks*


















*5 months*










*8 months*










*11 months*










*1 year*










*2 years*










*4 years*


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is Koda at 8 weeks.








[/img] 

And here he is at a year old.








[/img]


----------

